# [Clavier Apple] Un truc aussi bizarre que sans importance...



## Pat1763 (15 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'ai fait une expérience récemment qui m'a laissé perplexe. Mais bon, je vous rassure tout de suite, sans aucune gravité ! 

J'ai branché une clé USB Imation Nano 2 GO sur l'un des ports USB du clavier filaire de mon Mini. Message immédiat indiquant que le pérîphérique connecté consomme trop d'énergie et ne peut donc pas être alimenté. Je retire donc la clé. Je connecte ensuite un lecteur de cartes mémoires (pour mon APN) sur le même port, qui fonctionne sans problèmes. 

Rien que du normal me direz-vous ! Seulement voilà : quand je contact la clé USB sur le hub du lecteur de cartes mémoires, et que je connecte ce dernier sur le clavier, il n'y a... aucun problème ! 

Encore un mystère de l'existence... Si par contre quelqu'un a une explication à ce passionnant problème, je suis tout ouïe. Non pas que cela m'empêche de dormir la nuit (j'ai d'autres sujets pour cela  ) mais plutôt parce que j'ai du mal à comprendre...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

bonjour

Pas vraiment de mystere
c'est même très classique
c'est une affaire de detection d'alimentation
ca tient à pas grand chose
( ici je dirai le "relais du hub" ajoute une etape et le mac ne fait plus le delicat )

et d'ailleurs un conseil 
tes peripheriques il vaut mieux les mettre  sur les USB du mac plutot que clavier


et un vrai mystere:
quel est le rapport avec Apple TV


----------



## Pat1763 (15 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> Pas vraiment de mystere
> c'est même très classique
> ...


 
Merci pour l'explication, je vais enfin retrouver le sommeil... 

Les USB du Mac, oui, bonne question, sauf que toutes les prises sont déjà utilisées... :rose:

Et puis, vu que la connexion de la clé USB est par définition ponctuelle, les ports situés sur le clavier sont les plus adaptés à ce genre d'utilisation... 



> et un vrai mystere:
> quel est le rapport avec Apple TV


 
Aucun, c'est tout simplement que j'ai ouvert trop de fenêtres d'un seul coup, et que j'ai posté dans la mauvaise... :rose:

Si un modo peut déplacer le message dans la bonne rubrique, merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Les USB du Mac, oui, bonne question,


ce n'était pas une question mais une affirmation !


> clé USB ........les ports situés sur le clavier sont les plus adaptés à ce genre d'utilisation...


ben non 
justement
il est très banal qu'une clef soit refusée coté clavier ( alimentation) 
et acceptée au dos du mac 
( voir les sujets en archives )


----------



## Pat1763 (15 Décembre 2008)

Quand je parlais d'une meilleure adaptation sur le clavier, je me référais à l'aspect ergonomique ; avantage qu'ont les PC sur les Mac, les PC disposent souvent de prises USB en façade, ce qui est à la fois pratique et inesthétique. Le fait de pouvoir mettre des périphériques sur les ports USB du clavier des Mac aurait permis d'avoir l'aspect pratique et esthétique... mais vu que cela ne marche pas...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

si
 USB clavier , ca marche
 mais avec des choses qui reclament peu d'alimentation ( souris ou  clef USB legere par exemple)


----------



## j-j (15 Décembre 2008)

Il y a un rapport avec l'Apple TV ?


----------



## Pat1763 (16 Décembre 2008)

j-j a dit:


> Il y a un rapport avec l'Apple TV ?


 
Aucun ! Comme indiqué précédemment, c'est une erreur de ma part... :rose:

Si un modo peut déplacer le sujet dans la bonne rubrique, merci d'avance...


----------

